# astatotalapia latifasciata barring



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i have a few of these and was going to put them in a tank by themselves to see if they would breed, but the more i look at the the more i see difference in the barring for each individual. in general do they all normally have the same pattern?


----------



## deadman (Jul 22, 2007)

the barring can be diffrent


----------

